# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποιηση

## Phatox

Θελω να απευθυνθω στα ατομα που εχουν αποπροσωποποιηση
Δεν εχω σταματησει να ψαχνω για θεραπεια, ηξερα μεσα μου πως υπαρχει καποιος τροπος ο οποιος θα με βοηθησει να επανελθω στον παλιο μου εαυτο. Απο την πρωτη μερα που επαθα και γω αποπροσωποποιηση αρχισα να ψαχνω παντου. Ιντερνετ, ψυχολογοι, βιβλια και να ρωταω πολλα ατομα. Μεχρι που σημερα μου χτυπησε η ιδεα να ψαξω την αγγλικη σημασια τις αποπροσωποποιησης (Depersonalization Disorder) και χτυπησα φλεβα χρυσου. Εχει βιντεακι που περιεχει προγραμμα για "θεραπεια" εγω το περνω σαν μειωση της αποπροσωποποιησης 

http://depersonalizationrecovery.com...tion-disorder/

Επισης καλο θα ηταν να δειτε και αυτο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WUYS6t4CCQ

**Το γραφω στο Αγχος/Φοβιες επειδη προερχεται απο εκει** 

ΟΚ *MODS?*

----------


## anxious4ever

ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ!!! να σαι καλα! αυτην την περιοδο περναω στρες κ εχω παθει αποπραγματοποιηση κανα 20ημερο..
θα κατσω να το κοιταξω..

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχομαι μονο μη με τρομαξει..γιατι ειμαι τρομαγμενη αρκετα...πφφφ.

----------


## Phatox

τιποτα βρε ;)

----------


## anxious4ever

ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ...αλλα τα βιντεο λενε πως μπορουμε να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτο?γτ στο κειμενο δεν βλεπω κατι να λεει ως λυση

----------


## psy me

Όσοι έχετε, θέλετε να πείτε τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά ; εννοώ να αναφέρετε συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά που να δείχνουν αποπροσωποίηση. και εγώ έχω έντονο άγχος και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά καλά τις ώρες ,αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς υπάρχει. θα δω και το βίντεο όμως.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ παθαινω αποπραγματοποιηση, που την βιωνω πολυ εντονα..οταν περναω περιοδο στρες.πχ το σπιτι μου δεν ειναι οικειο..ειναι ξενο..ολα ειναι ξενα..νιωθω ρομποτ..δεν εχω αφθορμητισμο, δεν νιωθω τις σκεψεις μου, ενα μπλοκαρισμα γενικα..αλλα αυτο με τους χωρους ειναι πολυ εντονο..δεν νιωθω κανονικα τον χωρο μου, τα πραγματα μου κλπ..ολα ειναι γυρω μου κ δεν εχω κανενα συναισθημα για τιποτα.
ειναι απαισιο κ φρικτο..ειναι το κυριο συμπτωμα μου οταν εχω στρες..τρεμουλα κ μετα αποπραγματοποιηση..κ εχω κ εντονη ανησυχια για το ποτε θα νιωσω καλα..
προσωπικα μου περναει προσωρινα με αναπνοες κ ασκησεις χαλαρωσης κ μετα οταν λαβω θεραπεια με αντικταθλιπτικο κ ηρεμησω, τοτε απλα εξαφανιζεται κ αυτο..ειμαι ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος παλι κ ειμαι πολυ καλα...

----------


## psy me

μου έχει συμβεί-συμβαίνει και εμένα.Μιλούσα με γονείς και τους κοιτούσα σαν να μην τους ξέρω, προς στιγμήν μου φάνηκε έτσι. Αυτό με τον χώρο το έχω και εγώ,το βράδυ που πάω να κοιμηθώ βλέπω το δωμάτιο και αναρωτιέμαι, αλλά και γενικότερα όχι τόσο καλή επαφή. Δεν τρομάζω όμως ακόμα,απλά κοιμάμαι σκεπτόμενος ότι είμαι ..κουρασμένος (από τον μόνομο εσωτερικό διάλογο). δεν αντιμετωπίζεται αυτοτελώς, σωστά; είναι θέμα άγχους. τρέμουλο έχω απ΄το άγχος, αλλά υποφερτό...ακόμα. ή σκέφτομαι πότε ήρθα εδώ, τι κάνω τώρα; και αυτά μου έχουν τύχει. Πολύ ωραία...

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι..λο το μειγμα του στρες...κ γω εχω τρομερο εσωτερικο διαλογο κ σκεψεις σκεψεις που δεν κανουν τιποτα.δεν χρησιμευουν σε τιποτα...κ μετα αρχιζει η τρεμουλα..ο φοβος.. η φρικη..κ πφφφ.κ νιωθω οτι θα εκραγω..αβοηθητη...κ ειδικοτερα το πρωι ειναι πιο εντονο..σηκωνομαι να ερθω για δουλεια κ τρεμω μεσα στο αυτοκινητο..κ το κεφαλι το νιωθω κιμα...1.000.000 σκεψεις ξυπνουν μαζι με μενα καθε πρωι..κ ακρη δνε βγαινει..κ μετα ερχομαι στο γραφειο κ νιωθω τα παντα ξενα..σαν να μην ειναι δικο μου το γραφειο..στρες..μετα αλλαζει σε θλιψη..μετα αλλαζει σε απελπισια..μετα κλαις..μετα αλλαζει σε στρες παλι..μετα σε φοβο..κ ενας χαμος..
κ κει ναι..πρεπει να σηκωσεις το κουλο σου να παρεις ενα τηλ..καποιον κ να ζητησεις βοηθεια, γιατι βλεπεις οτι δνε την παλευεις..κ ευτυχως που υπαρχει ο αγιος λεξοτανιλ κ ο αγιος ladose (ετσι τα λεω κ γελαω)..κ νταξ μετα συνερχομαι..οκ..απλα το ladose δνε θα το κοψω ποτε ρε! οταν λεω ποτε..ποτε! δνε με νοιαζει ας παιρνω ενα χαπακι,δεν εγινε κ τιποτα.
η αποπραγματοποιηση μου εχει εξηγησει ο γιατρος οτι συμβαινει οταν ο εγκεφαλος κουραζεται τοσο πολυ που κλεινει καποια σημεια του για ξεκουραση..
σημαινει οτι το καψαμε λιγο απο το πολυ αγχος κ σκεψη...καλα κανει για μενα..αυτος ξερει τι κανει..αλοιμονο απο μενα που δεν ξερω..χοχοχοχοχο!

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμενα μου εχει συμβει 3 φορες.
Την 1 ημουν εκτος οικου φρικαρα το περιβαλλον γυρω μου ξαφνικα ηταν λες και ξυπνησα απο ονειρο σε αγνωστο μερος, επεστρεψα με παρεα στον οικο και πηγαινο ερχομουν για να μου φυγει ωσαν λοξυγγας.

Την 2 ημουν σε νεο μερος, νεο χωρο και αφου ειχαν περασει 4 μηνες , περασα *αποπροσωποποιηση* το αντιμετωπισα βλεποντας κατι το οποιο μου εβγαλε αμεσα θετικα ζεστα αισθηματα και εκανα τα κλασσικα ανασες, κρυο νερο στο προσωπο.

Την 3 ηταν αναμεσα σε απο πραγματοποιηση και απο προσωποποιηση βρισκομουν εκτος οικου και απλα συνεχισα να περπατω πιστευοντας οτι θα περασει.


Και μετα απο κατι τετοια χαστουκια σου λενε - ελα μωρε, τι εχεις και εσυ ??? Σιγα τα ωα.........

----------


## anxious4ever

Τι εννοεις με την λέξη οίκος;;

----------


## kutchunie

> Και μετα απο κατι τετοια χαστουκια σου λενε - ελα μωρε, τι εχεις και εσυ ??? Σιγα τα ωα.........


Απο εύκολα και παχιά λόγια άλλο τίποτα. Οποιος δεν έχει ερθει σε αυτή τη θέση ή δεν έχει κάνει την προσπάθεια να καταλάβει έστω, καλύτερα να μασάει παρά να μιλάει. Τους λυπάμαι πλέον αυτους που μιλάνε με ευκολία. Δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα πραγματικά γιατί δεν εκαναν ποτέ τον κόπο να μάθουν. 

Phatox με τι έχεις διαγνωστεί και σου βγαίνει η αποπροσωποποίηση; υπάρχουν παράγοντες που οξύνουν την κατάσταση σου; είσαι σε αγωγή;

----------


## anxious4ever

Phatox σου έχω στείλει προσωπικό μνμ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Οίκος, εννοωντας το σπίτι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

υπάρχει μια ταινια με αυτο το θεμα , αν δεν την εχεις δει ριξε της μια ματια http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795439/

----------


## anxious4ever

α ωραια..να την δουμε..αρκει να μην τρομαξουμε..μονο..να χει happy end

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> α ωραια..να την δουμε..αρκει να μην τρομαξουμε..μονο..να χει happy end


 οχι μωρε ρομαντικη κομεντι ειναι..αλλα ο ηρωας παθαινει αποπρ/ση.. και μιλάει για αυτην την αρρωστεια αρκετα ανλυτικα... δεν θυμαμαι αν αξιζε σαν ταινία... πάει πολυς καιρος απο την φορα που την ειδα

----------

